# Wanted to share the adorable latest edition with you all!



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 23, 2011)

Isn't she just the cutest thing?


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 23, 2011)

what a cutie!


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 23, 2011)

YES SHE IS!!! OMG I love her ears !!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 23, 2011)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulations!  What a sweetie.   

Thanks for sharing.   Just looking at the picture brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 24, 2011)

She certainly is!  Who wouldn't love that face.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elevan (Oct 24, 2011)

Adorable!

What breed?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Oct 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Adorable!
> 
> What breed?


I don't want to jump in, but to me he looks to be a Beefmaster.   I could be wrong, so don't quote me on it.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 24, 2011)

Mother is charlais and father is simbrah


----------



## greybeard (Oct 24, 2011)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That, was my belief as well. 



> Mother is charlais and father is simbrah


Which explains those ears.

Nice looking calf!!

Got a pic of sire and dam?


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 24, 2011)

greybeard said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Mom, Bobbie






 Dad, Domino


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Oct 24, 2011)

Pumpkinpup said:
			
		

> Mother is *Charolais* and father is *Simbrah*


I was close....sorta.    My second guess was going to be either Braford or Simbrah, but Beefmaster was the first thing that popped into my mind.

He's a cutie, that's for sure.  You considering raising him as a bull, or what?


----------



## greybeard (Oct 24, 2011)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> He's a cutie, that's for sure.  You considering raising him as a bull...?


Ain't that the way it always is? 
New calf hits the ground, momma cleans him up and gets him on his feet--he's lost those wobbly legs already and is walkin around just like he belongs. Owner drives or walks out and sees him for the first time--and immediately thinks--"That, is gonna be my 9or someone's) next HERD BULL!!"
Never fails.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 25, 2011)

Pretty sure Pumpkinpup, said "she".


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 25, 2011)

Pumpkinpup said:
			
		

> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Domino is a fine looking fella!  Love that shiny coat.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you so much!  Domino is a pocket pet too, loves attention and you can just do anything with him. I don't see me getting rid of him any time soon, lol. Real laid back and easy going guy and if he keeps producing beauties like this heifer then I don't know how I would replace him either.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Oct 25, 2011)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> Pretty sure Pumpkinpup, said "she".


Gee that looked like a bull calf from where I was sitting.   That large naval threw me off some. 

So I guess I'll rephrase the question then: Are you, Pumpkin, considering keeping _*her*_ as a* replacement heifer*?  

Thanks for catching that for me SHF.


----------



## Lothiriel (Oct 25, 2011)

I think I am going to come steal her tonight....  She is THE most adorable heifer I've seen yet!


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 25, 2011)

she is beautiful.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 26, 2011)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Stubbornhillfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No prob.  She does look like a little bull in the mid section.  But I bet her momma won't tell her we said so.  She is super cute.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 26, 2011)

Pumpkinpup said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1417_dominosbabies_001.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1417_dominosbabies_004.jpg
> 
> Isn't she just the cutest thing?


OMG! I love those ears! She is the cutest thing ever....now I gotta find one of those to add to the farm!


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 26, 2011)

Pumpkinpup said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1417_dominosbabies_001.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1417_dominosbabies_004.jpg
> 
> Isn't she just the cutest thing?


Is that a Simbrah? Simmental/Brahman cross


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 26, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Pumpkinpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her father is a Simbrah.
Mother is charolais


----------

